# Can Anyone Give Me A Verdict On Old Skool Sony Discmans.



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Really hating mp3 & flac thinking of buying a vintage Sony Discman such as the D99 - D22 etc. for my CD's has anyone got one that can give me an objective review as to sound quality volume etc. I believe they can power quite large Headphone drivers with ease compared with the majority of clamshell types of players.

they seem to get a thumbs up on HeadFi.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol. U gotta be the first? MP3 has to be easier u don't really want to carry around loads of CDs do you?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I had a Discman back in 1991. As I recall, it had no problems powering intermediate level full size AKG headphones. You may find players of that vintage a bit less "bassy". Back then manufacturers were not skewing the equalisation towards greater bass output.

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

if you want good sound quality and smaller discs then the mini disc may be an idea and the are recordable, i have used one for many years and the sound is vastly superior to mp3 but still not as convenient as mp3 or flac


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Docta13 said:


> Lol. U gotta be the first? MP3 has to be easier u don't really want to carry around loads of CDs do you?


HaHa no its for use in the house sofa lounging. I find mp3 and even lossless a bit flat and lacking in umph. I have decent earphones and headphone amp but still not thrilling me even after db gain on the files..


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Try mix cloud or even tune in radio for the iPhone. Depending on the upload, and there is thousands I'm sure you will get the oomph you require


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a bit advance for me still using the tape deck


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Iceblue said:


> It's a bit advance for me still using the tape deck


Do you have to wind up a tape deck? I'm getting past winding the HMV pornograph phonograph!

I just (last week) dumped a Sony Discman you could have had for the asking - - :yes: but isn't that always the way? I liked it and even used it to play discs for dancing (through 200w HandH), but now all is on 'puter and Playlists make life easy for me! Maybe someone will have one you could have for a freebie!

:weed:


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

Good call. The slightly older models were more aesthetically pleasing but go for more, not sure about difference in build quality.

If you are concerned about the unit not being able to drive open-backs the latest couple of FIIO portable amps have been exceptional.

Let us know if you end up with one.


----------

